# Which finish do you prefer?



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just curious. As the title says, I'm interested in seeing what finish is most popular. 

Personally, I'm not a big fan of a carved pipe, but I love a sandblasted rusticated pipe. I go back and forth whether the sandblast rusticated or smooth finish is my favorite when dealing with traditional shapes. When dealing with a Danish Freehand, I like smooth sides, but a natural/rough rim.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Sandblasted


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

So far the smooth finish since I like the beauty of the grain of briar wood.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I couldn't really say at this point. Depends on the pipe. The one thing I absolutely despise is usually described as "spot rustication", which always looks to me like the carver tried desperately to save some wretched piece of briar that should have been thrown in the scrap heap. I don't mean any and all partially rusticated pipes; for example, a bulldog can look nice if it's say, smooth on the top of the bowl side, but rusticated below the 'bend'. But splotches here and there just look like crap to me.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sandblasted here also


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Sandblast rusticated.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Depends on the pipe, depends on the rustication, so I don't feel comfortable voting, but I have a soft spot for many rustications. Case in point, the rustication on this Viprati of mine makes the pipe, in a smooth finish it would be just another pipe and I wouldn't have even looked twice at it.



















Lately I have been getting more smooth pipes, though. I still don't have a nice sandblast so I can't really make a comment on them.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Terrier said:


> Sandblast rusticated.


This is an interesting point of debate - many pipe makers will tell you that technically speaking a sandblast isn't a form of rustication. With a rustication you are disturbing the surface of the briar in an unnatural way to create a "man made" pattern, whereas with a sandblast you are unveiling a natural grain pattern in the wood, by removing the softer areas.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I really like the smooth pipes. I love the way the grain looks. I too feel like some sandblasted and rusticated pipes are just attempts to make a substandard piece of briar look better. I do own one Peterson that has a fantastic rustication done to it and I think its fantastic but for the most part I really look for smooth pipes.

EDIT: Jack that is one beautiful pipe. I take back everything I said about sandblast!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Smooth is my preference, but I also have a couple rusticated pipes that I don't mind but I hate any pipe that has a deep blast or rustication like this.








I have this tactile issue with rough wood, and looking at that pipe makes the hair stand up on the back of my neck


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Smooth is my preference, but I also have a couple rusticated pipes that I don't mind but I hate any pipe that has a deep blast or rustication like this...
> I have this tactile issue with rough wood, and looking at that pipe makes the hair stand up on the back of my neck


Funny you say that. The thing I like best about a nice sandblast finish is the feel.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> This is an interesting point of debate - many pipe makers will tell you that technically speaking a sandblast isn't a form of rustication. With a rustication you are disturbing the surface of the briar in an unnatural way to create a "man made" pattern, whereas with a sandblast you are unveiling a natural grain pattern in the wood, by removing the softer areas.


Yup. Sandblast (also called "shell" finish) is not the same as rustication.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Sandblasts, unless the grain pattern is great, then smooth.

Sandblasting can really improve the looks of a piece of briar that would otherwise be pretty plain if smooth. Sandblasted pipes are usually cheaper too.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I like all finishes depending on the pipe and how the finish is done. I don't like patches of rustication on a smooth pipe though, it looks like the carver is trying to cover up a flaw and the result just looks bad. I did not vote.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> The one thing I absolutely despise is usually described as "spot rustication", which always looks to me like the carver tried desperately to save some wretched piece of briar that should have been thrown in the scrap heap. But splotches here and there just look like crap to me.


+1 Nicely put.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the smooth pipes. I just love the way the grain is allowed to be center stage. Even on a "lesser" grained pipe. BUT and it's a huge but, Lately as I have been studying pipe designs and looking at what pipe carvers are doing with Briar. I have really begun to admire the mixed finish works done by Mario Grandi. His pipes seem (to me anyhow) be an example of the best of both worlds. So I voted mixed.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

MarkC said:


> ... Depends on the pipe. The one thing I absolutely despise is usually described as "spot rustication", which always looks to me like the carver tried desperately to save some wretched piece of briar that should have been thrown in the scrap heap. I don't mean any and all partially rusticated pipes; for example, a bulldog can look nice if it's say, smooth on the top of the bowl side, but rusticated below the 'bend'. But splotches here and there just look like crap to me.


I have to agree with about everything you said here. A partially sandblasted or rusticated pipe can look very good when it looks deliberate and covers a decent proportion of the pipe. It looks cheap when it looks like they were just trying to cover something up. Some, like the Savinelli Saturnia just look great.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, Andrew, I love that pipe! Is that yours?

Also, MarkC and indigosmoke, one of the reasons I love a combo is for the contrast. I saw a pipe that was rusticated on the bottom, dyed black and smooth on the top with what looked like drips of wax coming down the sides that were smooth. All the smooth areas were lightly stained with a natural color. It was so beautiful that from then on, I love the contrast.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

owaindav said:


> Wow, Andrew, I love that pipe! Is that yours?
> 
> Also, MarkC and indigosmoke, one of the reasons I love a combo is for the contrast. I saw a pipe that was rusticated on the bottom, dyed black and smooth on the top with what looked like drips of wax coming down the sides that were smooth. All the smooth areas were lightly stained with a natural color. It was so beautiful that from then on, I love the contrast.


Yep it's mine!

I agree the half and half routine can be well done (for instance I like Erik Nording's partial rustications), but on many pipes it just looks to me like an afterthought (Johs is a big offender here). For instance this one: Johs Partially Rusticated Bent Brandy Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I think this is the pipe I saw a while back. Couldn't find a bette pic.
Fillenwarth Wax Drip Pipe. Unsmoked

I think a lot of times what happens with partially rusticated pipes is that they love the grain and then find a flaw in the briar and the rusticating helps cover up the flaw while leaving the rest of the grain to look beautiful.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Definitely smooth for me. I love seeing wood grains being showcased on my furnature, and the smooth briar keeps that going for me.


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

All of my collection are smooth. However, just today in fact, I thought "Hmmm, a few rusticated pipes are called for to add to this array."


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> Smooth is my preference, but I also have a couple rusticated pipes that I don't mind but I hate any pipe that has a deep blast or rustication like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that looks awesome!

I guess I love the look of smooth pipes, but I love to smoke sandblasted. We seem to have reversed tactile issues!


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

MarkC said:


> I couldn't really say at this point. Depends on the pipe. The one thing I absolutely despise is usually described as "spot rustication", which always looks to me like the carver tried desperately to save some wretched piece of briar that should have been thrown in the scrap heap. I don't mean any and all partially rusticated pipes; for example, a bulldog can look nice if it's say, smooth on the top of the bowl side, but rusticated below the 'bend'. But splotches here and there just look like crap to me.


+2. Right on! I've always thought the same.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info regarding the difference between sandblast and rustication, very interesting! I've always preferred smooth finishes, but I've been really into sandblasted and combo finishes. I bought this pipe, and its become one of my favorites, mostly due to the way it feels in my hand:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Jessefive said:


> Thanks for the info regarding the difference between sandblast and rustication, very interesting! I've always preferred smooth finishes, but I've been really into sandblasted and combo finishes. I bought this pipe, and its become one of my favorites, mostly due to the way it feels in my hand:


Great taste! You would likely also enjoy how their 217 feels in hand.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jessefive said:


> Thanks for the info regarding the difference between sandblast and rustication, very interesting! I've always preferred smooth finishes, but I've been really into sandblasted and combo finishes. I bought this pipe, and its become one of my favorites, mostly due to the way it feels in my hand:


Nice pipe. Which specific Stanwell is that?

Yesterday a similar (but chunkier) estate pipe was put on Ebay. It had a thicker stem and mouthpiece and a band, but the shape was about 85-90% the same. Great looking pipe. Unfortunately, the one on Ebay had such a great "buy it now" price ($50) that by the time I finished looking up the pipe and making up my mind (about 20-30min) someone else had grabbed it. That is close enough that I'd give it close consideration if I knew which one it was (and thus, what to search for online).


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> So far the smooth finish since I like the beauty of the grain of briar wood.


I agree 100%.

An attractive pipe to me is shiny, reddish-brown, with straight grains. I'm particularly drawn to the Danish style pipes.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Drastic: I just looked up the 217, I do like that shape quite a bit, particularly the saddle bit stem!

Jeff: Its from their 1960's series, smokingpipes.com called it a "stretch dublin."


----------

